# 64555 with fluoroscopy



## 574coding (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello,
We have a question here...with code 64555, 64585, 64590 or 64595 would you use the additional code  77002, 77003 or 76000 for the fluoroscopy?


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Jun 16, 2014)

The fluoroscopy is included in these codes for almsot all insurance carriers.  

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------

